# My wild "pet" blue jay, Bidoo



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Last spring a blue jay was born in the tree above my aviaries. This little guy came out of the nest and talked to me every day--you would be surprised the extensive "vocabulary" jays have! Very like a parakeet muttering and whistling, and one of the sounds I heard most was "bidoo" so that became his name.

Bidoo never left the yard and almost every day greets me in the morning from "his" tree (where he was born), whistling and "talking" while I feed the pigeons. He has a basket of food in the tree and gets all kinds of goodies. When he is bored with the seeds he has, he will call and call and call in that special annoying jay screech until I refill his basket. He often appears in the front yard when I am gardening and seems happy to find me in a surprise location. He just brought a girlfriend by in the last few weeks but she is much shyer than Bidoo, who often sits a foot away from me on a branch or on the lawn chair and "tells me all about it" as we call it. 

Jays are in the corvid family--the smartest species of birds after parrots. This family includes crows, ravens, and magpies. It is so funny to watch their antics. Bidoo soon figured out that there is cat food on the front porch and helps himself to that. Then the other day I heard him outside my bedroom, at the other end of the back yard, and there he was on the Catzebo table, stealing cat kibbles:


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You rock, Bidoo! Great story and photos, MJ!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That's so cool!!! Sounds like Bidoo is a real smarty pants, probably what impressed the girl.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a character, MJ!!

Maybe you could teach him to say "hello!"

Please keep us updated on his antics! 

He sure is a handsome bird!

If he has a mate, won't be long before there will be more little Bidoos!! HOW FUN!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> What a character, MJ!!
> 
> Maybe you could teach him to say "hello!"
> 
> ...


I know, I can't wait. I hope they have them in the tree over the aviaries where he was born. One of my dumber cats (and that's sayin' something around here! ) Scooter brought me a hummingbird (dead) this morning. It must have hit the wall and fallen into his mouth, that's the only way I can see him catching it. He is slow and not a hunter so who knows. I told him thank you, but I'd much prefer watching it in the flowers.


----------



## lillywilliam (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hello*

This bird is so small and cute you are maintaining it well,,,,,,,


----------

